# rad bracket 800 outlander



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

hello can - am guys how yall doing if any one has a pic of how they relocated their rad could you please post it i am gonna do one this week wanted to get some ideas thanks


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

I kinda like the new style Gorilla kit for the outty's.... And then customize the screen on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute1986 said:


> hello can - am guys how yall doing if any one has a pic of how they relocated their rad could you please post it i am gonna do one this week wanted to get some ideas thanks


Welcome to the site.
You can make your own fairly easily. Just look at how the radiator attaches to the frame and duplicate it with brackets.

this is a brute but you get the idea

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=918


----------

